# Cricket A.K.A Sancho (LIL Screen name)



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Our Brother Cricket (DAVID DE LA RIVA) passed away this morning, please keep his family in prayer.

He was known as Sancho on lay it low, http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=24760 , I will post up service info when I get it.

Also they might have a car wash or cruise at eylsian park, his favorite hang out, I will post that info also when I get it.

RIP Homie!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Aw man....I chopped it up with him on the + a few times...him and Mayhems' arguments were hilarious..thats too bad. I knew he had a stroke but I thought he recovered. I'm sorry to hear this...

RIP homeboy.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Cricket was good people, the stroke took alot from him, he continued to battle after with sickness. He also got involved in church where he found his peace, He is in a much better place!! Even though we will miss him, we will see him again!!


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

Dang, God bless his spirit man. :angel: Very glad to know he got with the Father before he left this life. Prayers go out to all of his family and friends. God bless.


----------



## King Daddy (Jul 13, 2006)

Sorry about your boy Al. My prayers are with the family and friends, may they peae and encouragement in this time.


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

RIP :angel:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

damn sancho was funny as hell too


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

THAT SUCKS MAY HE RIP :angry:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

damn thats crazy.i rememeber when we use to clown on dr.funky.good times :biggrin: r.i.p sancho


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

R.I.P TO THE HOMIE FROM THE 18


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

DANG ! REST IN PEACE CRICKET


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

damn rip ... bustin on eachother was fun as hell


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=24760


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

RIP :angel:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

damn.. :angel: 

him and Mayhem where a trip back in the day..


----------



## spreadinglies (Jan 5, 2009)

rip


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

R.I.P


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

R.I.P


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

I got into it with him a few times but he was a funny ass *****.... RIP homie


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

R.I.P. for another rider gone to soon


----------



## Dirt422 (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Feb 8 2009, 06:39 PM~12944352
> *Cricket was good people, the stroke took alot from him, he continued to battle after with sickness.  He also got involved in church where he found his peace, He is in a much better place!!  Even though we will miss him, we will see him again!!
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

rip


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*RIP*


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

Damn that sucks RIP


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

wtf


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:angel: REST IN PEACE...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Rest In Peace.


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

:angel: R.I.P


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

Ride in peace homie


----------



## kuzikan (Nov 13, 2004)

:angel: godspeed homie RIP


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

RIP :angel:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

R.I.P.........


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

R.i.p. Sancho :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

RIP we will keep his family in our prayers.he was young to.


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

:angel: Rest In Peace. :angel:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Damn! So sorry to hear that. God bless!!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

rest in peace


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

damn 


rest in peace


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

*RESTING IN PEACE*







:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

Damn that sucks..he was a cool cat....REST IN PEACE LOCO!! :angel: :angel:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

RIP :angel:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Cricket and one of his bombs...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

RIP :angel:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

damn me and him beefed back and forth a few times but it was all in fun if anything. R.I.P Sancho :angel:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

DAM R.I.P. CRICKET :angel: HE WAS ALWAYS COO WHEN WE CAME ACROSS HIM IN THE STREETS. uffin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

damn, may he R.I.P.  :angel:


----------



## i_did_it (Apr 10, 2005)

Sad stuff R.I.P


----------



## Pitirijas (Mar 24, 2007)

R.I.P. :angel: :angel:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Thats sad. I liked that dude. He made me laugh. 

I know other folks on LIL have passed, but IMO, he's the first true LIL member to pass; partially because we all knew him. Its gonna be real sad as time passes and people we usually see on this board are no longer with us.


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

rip :angel:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

may he ride in peace till we meet again


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

RIP


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

RIP.....


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

Damn R.I.P.


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

R.I.P to the homie


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

Descanse En Paz


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Feb 9 2009, 10:34 AM~12950450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 8 2009, 08:01 PM~12944579
> *damn sancho was funny as hell too
> *


x2 

RIP HOMIE


----------



## HacksawJimDuggan (May 13, 2005)

RIP for an OG.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 8 2009, 08:01 PM~12944579
> *damn sancho was funny as hell too
> *


x2 may he rest in peace.


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

rest in peace to the homie sancho


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

*FOR EVERYONE THAT KNEW CRICKET HE WAS A VERY COOL VATO HE WILL BE MISSED.
MAY HE RIDE IN PEACE ON THE GOLDEN BLVD.

:angel: MY CONDOLENCES TO HIS FAMILY :angel:*


----------



## devious syn (Feb 20, 2007)

Although i didnt personally know him its like i did with the the crazy stuff he used to post up, ill tell you what it used to make my days go by faster from all the laughing, god bless him and his family and may he rest in peace and keep them laughs going up in heaven man, youll be missed im sure..


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by devious syn_@Feb 9 2009, 01:55 PM~12951292
> *man u guys used to go at it, omg u guys would have my ribs hurting from all of it, lol
> *


  goodtimes!!hahaha


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

RIP :angel:


----------



## RI82REGAL (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Feb 9 2009, 12:21 AM~12947789
> *Cricket and one of his bombs...
> 
> 
> ...


thats his 48 he gave it to his son not to long ago


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by devious syn_@Feb 9 2009, 12:55 PM~12951292
> *man u guys used to go at it, omg u guys would have my ribs hurting from all of it, lol
> *


x2

RIP.....


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

Man, I'm really sorry to hear about this...god bless'him


----------



## FloRida (Jan 4, 2004)

R.I.P.


----------



## chopper11 (May 5, 2004)

r.i.p homie


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 9 2009, 12:31 AM~12948348
> *Thats sad. I liked that dude. He made me laugh.
> 
> I know other folks on LIL have passed, but IMO, he's the first true LIL member to pass; partially because we all knew him. Its gonna be real sad as time passes and people we usually see on this board are no longer with us.
> *


true true...


----------



## VAN-MIZZLE (Dec 28, 2003)

RIP bro


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Damn  R.I.P :angel: E's up homie............


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

R.I.P.HOMIE :angel:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

r.i.p :angel:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

THIS IS SOME FUCKED UP SHIT I HAVENT SEEN HIM IN A FEW MONTHS WE HAD SUCH A GOOD TALK FEW MONTHS BACK AT ELYSIAN PARK I WUS TELLING HIM SLOW DOWN CABRON YOUR GONNA TRIP ON YOUR CANE HE WUS JUST LAUGHING ALL I CAN SAY IS MAY HE REST IN PEACE AND ILL SEE YOU WHEN I GET THERE


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

TTT for the sanch


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

Damn i just seen this..May he rest in peace


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Feb 8 2009, 11:21 PM~12947789
> *Cricket and one of his bombs...
> 
> 
> ...


*Ride in Peace Cricket. A prayer for him and his fam.*


----------



## JStunn (May 11, 2003)

:angel:


----------



## lowlou (Mar 9, 2007)

R.I.P.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

damn!!!!!!!!!!! man Sancho was cool to mess with back and forth!!!!!he could dish ito ut and take it!!!! some of you in here need to learn from him on how to walk the walk!!!! R.I.P. O.G. Cricket!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

R.I.P sancho


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 9 2009, 08:37 PM~12956861
> *damn!!!!!!!!!!!  man Sancho was cool to mess with back and forth!!!!!he could dish ito ut and take it!!!! some of you in here need to learn from him on how to walk the walk!!!! R.I.P.  O.G. Cricket!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

That dude showed hella respect to me. I almost didn't believe it when I heard it. I chopped it up with him a few times through email and shyt. RIP homie.


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

NVM this was the other topic.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

bummer I hadn't seen him on LIL in a long time :angel:


----------



## destinyrider (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 9 2009, 10:37 PM~12956861
> *damn!!!!!!!!!!!  man Sancho was cool to mess with back and forth!!!!!he could dish ito ut and take it!!!! some of you in here need to learn from him on how to walk the walk!!!! R.I.P.  O.G. Cricket!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



x2 :angel:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

RIP CRICKET SAD TO HEAR ABOUT THIS


----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)

R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

May you Ride In Peace, Cricket!!! :angel: R.I.P. CRICKET :angel: 
Dayum he was a cool homie!!!


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

R.I.P. TO THE HOMIE HE WAS COOL PEOPLE


----------



## iaminlatrick (Feb 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 9 2009, 09:37 PM~12956861
> *damn!!!!!!!!!!!  man Sancho was cool to mess with back and forth!!!!!he could dish ito ut and take it!!!! some of you in here need to learn from him on how to walk the walk!!!! R.I.P.  O.G. Cricket!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Thank you for sharing nice comment..., un like some other people talking trash when the person we loved is now gone... 

Pray:worship: for the ignorance to stop and show the respect to others.. I thought this sight was for positive feed-back... 

:angel: 

Family Memeber, Also if you have kind pictures to share post them for all others keep them in the trash... R-


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Feb 8 2009, 05:33 PM~12943650
> *Our Brother Cricket (DAVID DE LA RIVA)  passed away this morning, please keep his family in prayer.
> 
> He was known as Sancho on lay it low, http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=24760 , I will post up service info when I get it.
> ...


SORRY TO HEAR BOUT YOUR BUDDIES PASSING. MAY HE R.I.P.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Feb 9 2009, 10:34 AM~12950450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel: CRUISE IN PEACE BRATHA.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by iaminlatrick_@Feb 10 2009, 12:44 PM~12962921
> *Thank you for sharing nice comment..., un like some other people talking trash when the person we loved is now gone...
> 
> Pray:worship:  for the ignorance to stop and show the respect to others..  I thought this sight was for positive feed-back...
> ...



I have asked the Mods to remove the photoshops from this topic and any negitive comments from this topic, we all know Sancho love screwing around in OT so we will leave that topic for the OT people. This is for the respects of the family members that are logging on to read all the condolences. They do not need to see the images or crap talk about there dad...

Thanks
Al


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

Damn, may the Homie Rest in Peace !!


----------



## morpheus (Apr 9, 2003)

I did'nt know the big homie but, he was a lowrider. my prayers go out to his family. :angel:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

R.I.P BROTHER


----------



## Goodtimediva (Feb 7, 2005)

*MAY YOU REST IN PEACE. *

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

R.I.P


----------



## eyhomes (Nov 15, 2005)

Ride in peace vato!


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

r.i.p. sancho
.
i remember he wanted to shoot me. 
:angel:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Feb 11 2009, 08:31 AM~12971095
> *r.i.p. sancho
> .
> i remember he wanted to shoot me.
> ...


 :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

RIP


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

RIP HOMIE :angel: :angel:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*RIP*


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

We will be taking donations for Cricket's Family at this show, so if you would like to donate please stop by the sound booth by the stage..
Thanks,


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

DAMN AN OG FROM OT RIP SANCHO


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

*RIDE IN PEACE HOMIE :angel:*


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Feb 12 2009, 08:39 PM~12988898
> *We will be taking donations for Cricket's Family at this show, so if you would like to donate please stop by the sound booth by the stage..
> Thanks,
> 
> ...


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

ah hell nah...did a music vid wit em.....R.I.P.homie :angel:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Feb 11 2009, 06:31 AM~12971095
> *r.i.p. sancho
> .
> i remember he wanted to shoot me.
> ...


 :uh: HAHA YEP THAT FOOL SAWED OFF A DOUBLE BARRELL GAUGE AND POINTED IT AT ALL OF OUR SCREENS :biggrin: WE HAD LOTS OF FUN RIP OG :angel:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## RI82REGAL (Dec 3, 2008)

what time does it start


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RI82REGAL_@Feb 15 2009, 01:53 AM~13007292
> *what time does it start
> *


New Creations is going to be there early and stay most ot the day, if you want a spot near them I would say get there early!!


----------



## CROOKED WAYZ (Aug 1, 2008)

RIP HOMIE :angel:


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

R.I.P TO THE OG RIDER CRICKET :angel:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

rip


----------



## iaminlatrick (Feb 10, 2009)

:angel:


----------



## dreamer18la (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 9 2009, 11:59 AM~12951350
> * goodtimes!!hahaha
> *


I will love to meet you!!!!My homeboy is gone but IM NOT!!!


----------



## dreamer18la (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MALIBUZLAC_@Feb 9 2009, 05:52 PM~12954224
> *Ride in Peace Cricket. A prayer for him and his fam.
> *


Great picture of my homeboy,thank you for the kind words we apperciate it.There are still good peeps out there.Thank you from the familia.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Ride In Peace


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

The Family will be there ...

Once again Ride In Peace Homie... :angel:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

:angel:


----------



## FOREVERTWOWHEELS (Feb 21, 2009)

To: David's family and friends


David is the true fighter that never gave up on life, his love for his family and the love of cars.
I will always remember David as the fighter that never gave up or backed down from anyone or anything. He gives the word fight a new meaning. His will to live for his wife and kids should inspire all to learn and cherish the ones you love. I will never forget the lesson of life I learned from David Nor will I ever forget his call out to his "Neighbor"

Thank you lord for taking our brother David to a better place, may he be full of your love and grace, Amen.

Forevertwowheels


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FOREVERTWOWHEELS_@Feb 21 2009, 01:09 PM~13069292
> *To: David's family and friends
> David is the true fighter that never gave up on life, his love for his family and the love of cars.
> I will always remember David as the fighter that never gave up or backed down from anyone or anything. He gives the word fight a new meaning. His will to live for his wife and kids should inspire all to learn and cherish the ones you love. I will never forget the lesson of life I learned from David Nor will I ever forget his call out to his "Neighbor"
> ...


Praise God for your kind words, David was one of a kind...


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

on behalf of MANIACOS CC.........our condolonces and apologize for being late to the fundraiser.............rip cricket


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Any pic of the fundrasier yet.


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ANY ONE HAVE ANY INFORMATION ON FUNREAL OR WAKE??? CAN YOU POST


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

I got there Late.. but it was Packed. it was good seeing alot of people paying respects to Cricket


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Feb 23 2009, 12:10 PM~13086203
> *ANY ONE HAVE ANY INFORMATION ON FUNREAL OR WAKE??? CAN YOU POST
> *


Sorry homie, he was layed to rest on Saturday. The family ask for the info not to be posted. It was a good service, lots of friends and family!!


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Any Pics yet.


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Feb 8 2009, 08:06 PM~12944626
> *R.I.P TO THE HOMIE FROM THE 18
> *


Yo you know a homie named Wedo (hope I spelled it right) from 18? Homie im talkin about do tattoos hella good. Came to STL drinkin Cisco :biggrin: 
RIP Cricket


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

Had his lady tatted on his chest then put "VOID" across it when they seperated


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Feb 27 2009, 01:43 PM~13130000
> *Yo you know a homie named Wedo (hope I spelled it right) from 18? Homie im talkin about do tattoos hella good. Came to STL drinkin Cisco  :biggrin:
> RIP Cricket
> *


I know weiro.. he does tatts and airbrusing also..


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

TTT for the homie Sancho


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ese Caqui_@Oct 15 2010, 03:20 AM~18817148
> *TTT for the homie Sancho
> *


x2  :angel:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

DAMN I REMEMBER THEY SAID HE HAD A STROKE

R.I.P HOMIE EVEN THOU THIS IS A YEAR AND HALF OLD


----------

